# Ebike winter training



## drboudreaux (Nov 1, 2004)

I am thinking of ways to try and stay in shape over the winter.

To that end, does anyone have any experience riding their ebike on a trainer indoors? 

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

drboudreaux said:


> I am thinking of ways to try and stay in shape over the winter.
> 
> To that end, does anyone have any experience riding their ebike on a trainer indoors?
> 
> ...


Never on my ebike, but as long as you don't turn it on, should be fine. I prefer a rowing machine.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Do any ebikes have a negative assistance mode?
could they generate power?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

My E-road has a regenerate mode. It feels like you just pulled a parachute when you switch over.


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

drboudreaux said:


> I am thinking of ways to try and stay in shape over the winter.
> 
> To that end, does anyone have any experience riding their ebike on a trainer indoors?
> 
> ...


Yes, but remember to charge your battery. I forgot to last week and ended up eating sticks of butter instead.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

drboudreaux said:


> I am thinking of ways to try and stay in shape over the winter.
> 
> To that end, does anyone have any experience riding their ebike on a trainer indoors?
> 
> ...


 Ha ha, stolen thread. LOL I actually posted a thread asking for advice on buying a trainer that would hold up to the additional torque of an ebike. LOL


----------



## drboudreaux (Nov 1, 2004)

Giant Warp said:


> Ha ha, stolen thread. LOL I actually posted a thread asking for advice on buying a trainer that would hold up to the additional torque of an ebike. LOL


I have no idea what you are talking about re stolen thread. I am glad you enjoyed it though.

Regardless, my question had no amount of seriousness at all. I do not own an ebike and believe that they threaten trail access.

I was just thinking - what is the most ridiculous thing I can think of to do with an ebike? Slapping it on a trainer. So I asked.

AND PEOPLE ACTUALLY DO IT!

I promise you, I laughed at this thread more than you did. It is shockingly hilarious that people put an ebike on a trainer.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I did think it was pretty pathetic!


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Sometimes it gets hard to pedal so I like to use turbo mode when I am on the trainer. I am concerned that my trainer is going to overheat and catch fire so I am looking for something that can handle the extra torque.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

It's not entirely daft, if you use the "regenerate" mode to provide additional resistance and charge the battery.

If it has a USB output you could charge phones with it during a prolonged power outage.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

My ebike allows me to ride "twice" the distance in "half" the time on my trainer. Major time saver IMHO. GOOD STUFF!!!


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

I ride my Segway on a treadmill, its like indoor e-hiking.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

drboudreaux said:


> I am thinking of ways to try and stay in shape over the winter.
> 
> To that end, does anyone have any experience riding their ebike on a trainer indoors?
> 
> ...


 Stay in shape? ebike on a trainer? Now that there is funny.


----------



## Linktung (Oct 22, 2014)

drboudreaux said:


> I am thinking of ways to try and stay in shape over the winter.
> 
> To that end, does anyone have any experience riding their ebike on a trainer indoors?
> 
> ...


Ask your mom for enough money to buy a real winter training bike


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

My studded tires are ripping the sh*t out of my trainer. Any ideas?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Giant Warp said:


> My studded tires are ripping the sh*t out of my trainer. Any ideas?


Yes, I put Finish Line "wax" clean ride lube on my studs and have had zero issues.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Gutch said:


> Yes, I put Finish Line "wax" clean ride lube on my studs and have had zero issues.


Thanks Gutch. I've heard that finish line stuff is flammable. Any chance of a spark setting my drapes on fire?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Giant Warp said:


> Thanks Gutch. I've heard that finish line stuff is flammable. Any chance of a spark setting my drapes on fire?


I've had it happen once, but it was all on me. I took my Levo battery out, put my tongue on it to check wattage and accidentally leaned up against the window and whooom - inferno. Needless to say I now have 504wh branded on my tongue and every time I drink a draft, the damn head diminishes instantly.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I've read on the internet that since you can sit and easily spin with an emtb on a trainer at 60mph, the resulting tire burnout smoke is causing lung cancer in pro racers. Which is why they all have TUEs for athsma and other breathing disorders. 

It's got to cost a ton for replacement tires too


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Harryman said:


> I've read on the internet that since you can sit and easily spin with an emtb on a trainer at 60mph, the resulting tire burnout smoke is causing lung cancer in pro racers. Which is why they all have TUEs for athsma and other breathing disorders.
> 
> It's got to cost a ton for replacement tires too


Yeah, I see it's haunting Froome. You quote 60mph, is that uphill or downhill on the trainer? Also, what's the closing speed when that sucker comes off the rollers and into the drywall?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Uphill only, emtbs are so lame on the downhills, you're forced to shuttle down. 

Closing speeds would be 60 mph x 2 rollers = 120 mph, which shouldn't be a problem as long as your drywall isn't multi directional


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes, you are correct, but only if you also have a front wheel hub motor. Another reason why none of them come tubeless with Stan’s, because they spin so fast, the stuff would booger up in less than an hour.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

You know, now that you mention it, I bet if you had front and rear hub motors, AND a mid drive, you wouldn't even need a Flux capacitor to go back in time


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

drboudreaux said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about re stolen thread. I am glad you enjoyed it though.
> 
> Regardless, my question had no amount of seriousness at all. I do not own an ebike and believe that they threaten trail access.
> 
> ...


Geez l was happy to read this post, because l was really like WTF????

but as you say folks do it.......... which lm not sure if its funny or sad?

cant wait till l get my metal lung though, sometimes breathing really annoys me and l just couldnt be bothered


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

cmg71 said:


> but as you say folks do it.......... which lm not sure if its funny or sad?


Pretty damn funny if they have a front hub motor!


----------

